# local shoot pics



## Team UX 82 (Aug 4, 2009)

bring the kiddos...they love the free mosquito rides


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Good pictures and nice range. 
DB


----------



## Team UX 82 (Aug 4, 2009)

always a blast shootin the 100 yard elk. Hope you all enjoy


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Great pic's!! I sure wish I could win that $100 long shot when I shoot there. LOL. :thumb:


----------



## knox_nate (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice pics. Looks like a fun range.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

knox_nate said:


> Nice pics. Looks like a fun range.


Yes the guys who run this range at Broken Arrow 3-D are some of the best guys you will ever meet. They listen to the shooters and try to accommodate everyone there. They use nothing but Rhinehart targets with ASA scoring. If anyone wants to shoot it, their shoots are always the 1st Sunday of the month. Look them up on 3-D Shoots .com. :thumb:

They are located just south of Charleston,Illinois in the Hutton,Illinois area. 

Broken Arrow 3D
Street Address 2780 N Co. Rd. 2200E
City/State/Zip Hutton, IL 61920
Contact/Phone Bill Ferry 217-549-8747


----------



## Team UX 82 (Aug 4, 2009)

YankeeRebel said:


> Great pic's!! I sure wish I could win that $100 long shot when I shoot there. LOL. :thumb:


You know ladies and kids shoot from the rock! you might just have a chance!


----------



## franzofumi (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice picks ! I Love this game!! I'm just sorry i'm too far est to take the shoot.... 

sent from padania using a pigeon


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Team UX 82 said:


> You know ladies and kids shoot from the rock! you might just have a chance!


So you and kids don't mind if I shoot from the rock with ya? Ya know I'm just a big kid.BaHaHa!


----------



## 3d1 (Mar 18, 2006)

Nice looking place.


----------



## thefirstbirddog (Apr 29, 2010)

Great pics. Looks like you guys had a blast....


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

Looks like the little guy had a blast!Nice pics. thanks for sharing


----------



## Team UX 40 (Aug 2, 2009)

xibowhunter said:


> Looks like the little guy had a blast!Nice pics. thanks for sharing


Thats my son. He will be 3 at the end of Aug and he cant get enough of archery or anything to do with shootin critters! He's always askin if we can go out so he can shoot his bow. Its an amazing feeling when I see him shoot! I LOVE bein his DADA!!!


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

great pics, that's awsome to see kid's out there shootin too


----------



## RandyD (May 28, 2007)

Great looking range!


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice pictures, Thanks for shareing.


----------



## dfirst (Jul 26, 2011)

Great pics looks fun......


----------

